# libcaca | libprojectm [gelöst]

## Beelzebub_

Beim Aktualisieren brach das kompilieren bei libcaca und libprojectm ab.

```

emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.11.38 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.7.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.0-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-6100_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Jan 2013 22:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=6"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dot dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gflags gif gimp gpm gtk hddtemp iconv icu ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libkms libnotify lm_sensors lxde mad minizip mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg openbox opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline scanner sdl session sound spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xa xcb xft xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

libprojectm:

```

rc/libprojectM/PresetFactoryManager.cpp

Linking CXX shared library libprojectM.so

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fPIC -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native  -fopenmp   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L/opt/nvidia-cg-toolkit/lib -shared -Wl,-soname,libprojectM.so.2 -o libprojectM.so.2.1.0 CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/projectM.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/PCM.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/Preset.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/fftsg.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/KeyHandler.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/timer.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/wipemalloc.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/PresetLoader.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/PresetChooser.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/PipelineMerger.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/ConfigFile.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/TimeKeeper.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/PresetFactory.cpp.o CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/PresetFactoryManager.cpp.o Renderer/libRenderer.a -lCg -lCgGL NativePresetFactory/libNativePresetFactory.a MilkdropPresetFactory/libMilkdropPresetFactory.a -lGLEW -lftgl -lfreetype -lm -ldl -lGLU -lGL -lSM -lICE -lX11 -lXext -ldl Renderer/libRenderer.a -lCg -lCgGL -lm 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lCg

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lCgGL

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lCg

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lCgGL

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [libprojectM.so.2.1.0] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0/work/libprojectm-2.1.0_build'

make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/projectM.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0/work/libprojectm-2.1.0_build'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0/work/libprojectm-2.1.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libprojectm-2.1.0/work/projectM-complete-2.1.0-Source/src/libprojectM'

```

libcaca:

```

bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native  -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wshadow -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wsign-compare  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o simple simple.o ../caca/libcaca.la 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native  -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wshadow -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wsign-compare  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o bench bench.o ../caca/libcaca.la 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wshadow -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wsign-compare -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/simple simple.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../caca/.libs/libcaca.so -L/usr/lib64 -lncursesw -lX11 /usr/lib64/libGLU.so -lGL -lglut -lftgl -lz

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wshadow -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wsign-compare -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/bench bench.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../caca/.libs/libcaca.so -L/usr/lib64 -lncursesw -lX11 /usr/lib64/libGLU.so -lGL -lglut -lftgl -lz

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wshadow -Wsign-compare  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o caca-test caca_test-caca-test.o caca_test-canvas.o caca_test-dirty.o caca_test-driver.o caca_test-export.o ../caca/libcaca.la -lcppunit   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wshadow -Wsign-compare -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/caca-test caca_test-caca-test.o caca_test-canvas.o caca_test-dirty.o caca_test-driver.o caca_test-export.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../caca/.libs/libcaca.so -L/usr/lib64 -lncursesw -lX11 /usr/lib64/libGLU.so -lGL -lglut -lftgl -lz -lcppunit

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/work/libcaca-0.99.beta18/test'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/work/libcaca-0.99.beta18'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/work/libcaca-0.99.beta18'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/work/libcaca-0.99.beta18'

 * Building of media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18 with CPython 2.7...

[python]

python2.7 setup.py build -b build-2.7

FATAL: Can't find shared library, you need to install libcaca in your path !

 * ERROR: media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7910:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1705:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 6143:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/work/libcaca-0.99.beta18/python'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18/work/libcaca-0.99.beta18'

```

Ich komm hier nicht weiter, hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## firefly

bezüglich projectm: Hast du eine nvidia karte? Bzw. ist bei dir in VIDEO_CARDS nvidia angegeben?

Wenn ja, dann schau ob bei dir das paket  media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit installiert ist (und welche version).

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ja, ich habe eine Nvidia Grafikkarte, welche entsprechend unter VIDEO_CARDS eingetragen ist.

 media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit ist in version 3.1.0013-r2 (~amd64) installiert.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe. Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir auch erklärt, wie ihr auf die Lösungen kommt bzw. auf das Paket  media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit.

Gruß 

Beelzebub

----------

## firefly

ich habe einfach ins ebuild geschaut und dort wird cg-tookit als abhängkeit angegeben, wenn VIDEO_CARDS nvidia enthält.

Ach ja ist nun das build problem mit projectm behoben oder besteht das noch

----------

## Beelzebub_

Die Probleme bestehen noch, die Abhängigkeit war schon drinn.

----------

## firefly

seit version 2.1.0016 werden die files nach /opt installiert voher war es noch /usr/

es wird aber eine datei unter /etc/env.d/ abgelegt. Dadurch sollte die Dateien wieder gefunden werden.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für dein Bemühen,

wie erkläre ich das jetzt meinem Computer?

EDIT: Ich meine, wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, schaue mal auch ob sie da ist, und was drinsteht: 

```
equery files nvidia-cg-toolkit | grep /etc/env.d/
```

Es scheinen aber mehrere User betroffen zu sein, siehe zb im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443546

Hier auf einem x86 System kann ich das ganze nicht nachvollziehen, =libprojectm-2.1.0 baut installiert und funktioniert mit =nvidia-cg-toolkit-3.1.0013-r2 einwandfrei - daher frage ich mich ob dieser Fehler eventuell nur unter amd64 auftritt?

Teste es doch bitte auch mal mit der letzten stable nvidia-cg-toolkit Version.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Die Ausgabe von equery files nvidia-cg-toolkit | grep /etc/env.d/:

```
/etc/env.d/80cgc-opt
```

Okay, ich werde es mal mit der letzten stabilen Version testen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe das nvidia-cg-toolkit-2.1.0012 installiert und maskiert. Daraufhin lies sich das Paket libprojectm fehlerfrei installieren. 

Es handelt sich also um einen Bug von nvidia-cg-toolkit (~amd64)!?

Das Problem mit libprojectm ist für mich, durch das maskieren, nun vorerst gelöst. Danke

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Es handelt sich also um einen Bug von nvidia-cg-toolkit (~amd64)!? 

  Vermutlich ja. (doch warum, und wie genau weiss ich zZt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bezüglich libcaca

Schau doch mal ob der Workaround aus https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413753#c3 zunächst weiterhilft: 

```
USE=-python emerge -av1 libcaca

und dann ein

emerge -av1 libcaca
```

 Oder nutze, sofern es die Abhängigkeiten zulassen die stable Version.

Beelzebub_ Eine bitte noch, packe doch zukünftig bitte nicht mehrere Themen in einen Thread. Eröffne besser pro Thema ein Thread - so bleibt das ganze ein wenig übersichtlicher  :Smile: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Super!

Es hat geklappt, danke.

Das mit den zwei "Themen" in einem Thread tut mir Leid, mir war erst nicht bewusst, dass sie nicht zusammenhängen. Es wird hoffentlich nicht wieder vorkommen. 

Gruß

Beelzebub

----------

## _______0

```
libcaca = libscheise
```

----------

